
Government Sponsored Trolling - BerislavLopac
http://www.iftf.org/statesponsoredtrolling
======
xenadu02
If something on the internet /can/ be weaponized, it will be weaponized.

That ranges from state-sponsored trolling and harassment campaigns, to co-
opting of authentic movements and co-opting of the backlash against those
movements.

Freedom of Speech is effectively meaningless when everyone is shouting at each
other or using their speech to lead and internet mob. In the short term you
might think that doesn't matter, but in the long term the next generation will
grow up experiencing "freedom of speech == doxing, harassment, and nazis".

------
severine
> _The report, State-Sponsored Trolling: How Governments Are Deploying
> Disinformation as Part of Broader Digital Harassment Campaigns, contains in-
> depth illustrative examples of state-sponsored trolling in seven countries:
> the United States, Azerbaijan, Bahrain, Ecuador, the Philippines, Turkey,
> and Venezuela. It includes policies that governments and businesses can
> implement to rein in the digital abuse of individuals, advocates and
> journalists critical of governments._

[http://www.iftf.org/fileadmin/user_upload/images/DigIntel/IF...](http://www.iftf.org/fileadmin/user_upload/images/DigIntel/IFTF_State_sponsored_trolling_report.pdf)

